# Building a basic body quick?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok so I am sorting my diet out, I just need to work on getting food down me when I'm driving for hours and not feeling hungry.

i want to build my chest, back, shoulders and legs and push hard so I get some progress within a few months.

i was thinking of 5 reps a set with a weight I find really heavy. Then increase as my weight as my strength gains.

will this work or stick with 3 sets of 10 reps?


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

dead lifts

bench press

squats....increase weight as often as possible( weekly)

and find two more strong exercices too suit, simple........concentate on form first, then increase kg's. keep form


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

5 x 5 on big heavy compound lifts then what ever isolation work makes you feel good 

To be honest that's not a million miles away from what I do and have done for a long time, it works.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> 5 x 5 on big heavy compound lifts then what ever isolation work makes you feel good
> 
> To be honest that's not a million miles away from what I do and have done for a long time, it works.


When I was training 3 times a week I noticed quite abit of gain in my smaller muscle groups from doing the exercises to build the bigger muscles. So ill stick with just working on the big muscle groups to get some size on me.

I'm not gonna bother with scales this time, just what I see in the mirror.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Eat right and lift heavy compounds. Will see good results.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Stronglifts 5x5 routine :thumbup1:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Stronglifts 5x5 routine :thumbup1:


I'm guessing a 5x5 routine makes you build strength and size? When is the right time to then change sets and reps to make more definition?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> I'm guessing a 5x5 routine makes you build strength and size? When is the right time to then change sets and reps to make more definition?


I done it for 12 weeks then changed to a PPL routine 3 times a week.

http://stronglifts.com/5x5/


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> I'm guessing a 5x5 routine makes you build strength and size? When is the right time to then change sets and reps to make more definition?


Yes it build strength and size,

No definition is down to bf% and having some muscle underneath.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ice cream fitness 5x5

Basically stronglifts with extra accessorys


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

DaveW3000 said:


> Yes it build strength and size,
> 
> No definition is down to bf% and having some muscle underneath.


I no that body fat has to be low etc. my mate is 10 stone with 5% bf and he looks bigger than me and I weigh more but I read that one routine is good for size and strength and the 3 sets of ten reps with lighter weights helps definition of muscles. Or is this just another load of crap?


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> I no that body fat has to be low etc. my mate is 10 stone with 5% bf and he looks bigger than me and I weigh more but I read that one routine is good for size and strength and the 3 sets of ten reps with lighter weights helps definition of muscles. Or is this just another load of crap?


Its crap mate, you'll likely get a better training pump but thats temporary.

I can honestly say that the best thing you could do in your position is google icf 5x5 as was said above and theres a full rite up on muscle and strength (I think)

The program is awsome and fits your goals perfectly.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

harrison180 said:


> but I read that one routine is good for size and strength and the 3 sets of ten reps with lighter weights helps definition of muscles. Or is this just another load of crap?


Crap. But there is a difference re. whether you primarily get strength or size gains with regards to the rep range used. To begin with though a slightly more strength based approach is generally considered best, like e.g. Stronglifts.

You mentioned not feeling hungry - if you start training hard you'll very likely find this increases your appetite. Bear in mind though that if you do sit down all day that you will need less calories than someone with an active lifestyle.



> i was thinking of 5 reps a set with a weight I find really heavy. Then increase as my weight as my strength gains.


Rather than this, you want to increase the weight you lift by a small amount each time (i.e. not only when you think you feel stronger). This is termed 'linear progression' and is employed by e.g. Stronglifts.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2014)

Low reps . . . slow twitch muscles. High reps . . . fast twitch muscles. Slow twitch muscles are big, fast twitch are deeper inside the muscle and smaller.


----------



## m.sampson (Jun 16, 2014)

Compound movements dude, deadlift, bench, rows, shoulder press, squat.

Keep a weight and rep journal and try and beat last weeks personal bests.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

dallas said:


> Low reps . . . slow twitch muscles. High reps . . . fast twitch muscles. Slow twitch muscles are big, fast twitch are deeper inside the muscle and smaller.


You have that the wrong way round mate. High reps hit the smaller endurance slow twitch fibres. low reps hit the big fast twitch fibres.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2014)

36-26 said:


> You have that the wrong way round mate. High reps hit the smaller endurance slow twitch fibres. low reps hit the big fast twitch fibres.


DOOoooo yeh lol. Just ignore me . . . . oh oh , I was testin you all :2guns:


----------

